# Another Hymer question if you please...



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

The stickers/decals on the front of our 2001 Hymer Starline 510 have faded badly...

Is it possible to by new ones to replace them? I suppose I should have asked this question when I was at the Hymer Museum in Germany last week :lol: 

(I will post a photo later - I'm unable to do so here at 'work')


----------



## forthpilot (Jul 7, 2012)

I had the same problem on my 510 and also the rear decal, where previous owners bikes had marked it. Easiest solution was to go to local commercial sign maker. He photographed the decal, took some measurements, and produced replacements. Just have to find time to have them fitted.

Stewart.


----------



## roxie (Dec 28, 2012)

ebay have hymer decals,dont know if there the same.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

tries posting photo with no luck...


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

I bought an A4 sheet of decal paper from eBay in the required grey. Using grease proof paper I was able to trace around the numbers and letters and then transferred them to the decal sheet. I cut them out and then applied. I stuck mine over the top of the old ones as I wasn't sure how long they would last and didn't want to leave a mess by removing the old ones. Two years later they still look good and fresh. I also did the same with the blue swirls. 

Terry


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

The ones in EBay are sticky backed plastic and not the best quality. If you mean the plastic 3D decals then Darren Leadbetter at Brownhills sourced some for us. I can't remember how much they were but they certainly weren't cheap. Our's came in silver and, as we had an older Hymer, a sign writer painted them brown to match our van.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning 1302,

If you are able to PM me your Hymer serial number or VIN I would be happy to post details of the decals available for your motorhome.

Brownhills are no longer a Hymer agent, however you can locate your preferred Hymer dealer in the following link: http://www.hymer.com/en/service-area/find-dealers/?country=GB&location=&filter=trader

I'm having the decals on my Feuerwehr wagen replaced at the moment by a local signwriters who are very helpful and can recreate anything I need.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks PMH, only just seen this. I'll have a look when kts light and PM you


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning 1302,

Thank you for your PM to provide me with your serial number. Please find below details of the decals used on the front of your 2001 Hymer S510.










Position 1 331331 €85.82 (€77.48 ) Hymer currently have 0 in stock

Position 2 331696 €72.98 (€65.88 ) Hymer currently have 3 in stock

Position 3 331638 
*Superceded by 331334

Position 4 331639
*Superceded by 331334

Position 3 right hand and position 4 left hand have been replaced by one part detailed below;

331334 €92.62 (€83.62) Hymer currently have 9 in stock

The prices outside of the () are Hymers SSP and the prices within the () are our prices. These have been provided in Euros so would need to be converted to Pounds and exclude VAT. Hymer will not charge carriage to their dealers for these parts, however there would be a carriage cost to forward these on. If Hymer are ever out of stock of decals then they will get these made for you with a lead time of approx four weeks from their supplier.

You can locate your preferred Hymer dealer here: http://www.hymer.com/en/service-area/find-dealers/?country=GB&location=&filter=trader

I hope this helps,

Regards,
Chris


----------

